# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry tub dilemma

## barney118

I plan on getting a new tub, I have a gap of 550mm to play with, I can simply buy a steel tub but considering a cabinet and put a tub in the top. The dilemma is whats the rage these days tub vs make your own tub, what would you use for the top to cut a hole in it? Ive seen tubs with holes for the taps and ones without this means cutting holes also for the taps in the top.

----------


## cyclic

> I plan on getting a new tub, I have a gap of 550mm to play with, I can simply buy a steel tub but considering a cabinet and put a tub in the top. The dilemma is whats the rage these days tub vs make your own tub, what would you use for the top to cut a hole in it? Ive seen tubs with holes for the taps and ones without this means cutting holes also for the taps in the top.

  Largely dependent on Budget.
If you are ordering a new tub you can order with or without holes.
I recently ronovated a 70's highset Brick Veneer Home and put full Cupboards in the Laundry, Burgundy Laminate Tops, White Doors, and drop in Stainless Tub with the standard holes for Wash Machine overflow into which I fitted the Mixer Tap then capped off the other hole.
The Tub is 640x480 with Tap at rear corner.
Only reason I used that size Tub was a Neighbour was selling it (new) at a Garage Sale for $10

----------


## Renopa

A drop in or undermount tub looks so much neater and you don't have that horrible, noisy metal cabinet to deal with.  Last two houses I've had a 75 litre drop in because the washing machine large load is 70 litre.  Smaller capacity, I think it was 45 litre or thereabouts, are undermount which look neater again, but 75 litres is just too heavy for undermount.   
Laundry cabinets match the kitchen...two-pac poly, high gloss white with 30mm Caesarstone and a tall gooseneck mixer tap mounted in the stone...it's too heavy for tub mounting.  In the last house laundry bench was 30mm timber with a semi gloss marine grade clear finish.  Both houses had 600mm polished porcelain tiles for the splashback.   
Hope this helps?

----------


## barney118

> A drop in or undermount tub looks so much neater and you don't have that horrible, noisy metal cabinet to deal with.  Last two houses I've had a 75 litre drop in because the washing machine large load is 70 litre.  Smaller capacity, I think it was 45 litre or thereabouts, are undermount which look neater again, but 75 litres is just too heavy for undermount.   
> Laundry cabinets match the kitchen...two-pac poly, high gloss white with 30mm Caesarstone and a tall gooseneck mixer tap mounted in the stone...it's too heavy for tub mounting.  In the last house laundry bench was 30mm timber with a semi gloss marine grade clear finish.  Both houses had 600mm polished porcelain tiles for the splashback.   
> Hope this helps?

  You have me thinking now, how is an undermount fitted? do they sit on a frame? If I did this is it simply a flatpack and fit a couple of crossbeams to the top of the flatpack to rest the sink on then put a top on?

----------

